# place w/full hookup near Flint River WMA?



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 6, 2016)

Looking for a campground with full RV hookup within 30 min drive. Cordele, Vienna, Montezuma...any of these would be pretty close


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 7, 2016)

This one is an easy drive from there, although maybe a tad further than 30 minutes (or maybe not).

http://www.fairharborrvpark.com/


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks, I will take a look at that one


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 13, 2016)

I assume you meant full hookups including sewer, so here is another one a little closer.

http://www.southerntrailsresort.com/


----------



## tputman (Sep 13, 2016)

That's neat I live a couple miles from unadilla and never new that campground was there. If that one does not work for you the state park at lake blackshear is nice and not that far away if you just stay straight on the road out of the park you can be at flint river WMA within 20 min maybe a little closer. Also check out campers haven it closer but I don't know if they rent spots for campers there are a bunch there or was 5 years ago when I last put my boat in there. Just a few thoughts hope it helps


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 3, 2016)

Veterans State park on the lake is where we ended up reserving, thanks for the help 

looks like a straight shot up River Rd...should work out nicely


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 3, 2016)

There was a road closure for bridge repair near the WMA, several miles south of the WMA the last time I was in that area.  But that was months ago, maybe some knows.


----------

